# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές GSM / GPS / Tablet >  >  ΚΕΡΑΙΑ

## finos

καλημερα  

εχω βγαλει καπιες φοτο απο καπιες κεραιες στην πολη μου κι θελω να μου πειτε τι κανουν καπια πραματα πανω σε αυτες 
DSC00542.jpgDSC00544.jpg 

στο κουβουκλιο αυτο τι περιεχει 
DSC00545.jpg

----------


## Satcom

Ξού Ξού Ξού Τσερνομπίλια 666

----------


## betacord85

εσυ πως μπηκες μεσα σε εκεινο τον χωρο?

----------


## finos

δεν είναι  περιφραγμένο

----------


## SeAfasia

S300 είναι ρώσσικη βάση.....κοζάκοι κτλπ....

----------


## leosedf

Παλιό pansite της vodafone είναι, μάλιστα αρκετά παλιό που δεν μπαίνουν clamps (μπαίνουν αλλά ο ιστός είναι δικαιολογία για να μην μπουν) στον ιστό.

Τι θέλεις να μάθεις? Οι κεραίες είναι τρίμπαντες της powerwave μάλλον 7785. Ξέρω οτιδήποτε έχει πάνω. Είναι παλιότερη και δεν έχει 4G πάνω (μάλλον θα γίνει σύντομα).

Πρέπει να έχω έρθει σε αυτήν.

----------

finos (21-11-15)

----------


## SV1JRT

.

Στην πρώτη φώτο, ο μεγάλος δίσκος με τους δύο μικρούς είναι για "Mind Control" !! Στην δευτερη φώτο είναι randar πλοίου, που το βάλανε σε ιστό στην στεριά για να παρακολουθούν τι γίνετε στην πόλη και στο κουβούκλιο είναι ο πράκτορας του FBI που συντονίζει την πλύση εγκεφάλου και ρυθμίζει την δόση του Tide με μπλε και πράσινους κόκκους !!!

.

----------


## lynx

η απάντηση του leosedf νομίζω είναι πιο χρήσιμη, γιατί αν απαντούσε και αυτός όπως οι υπόλοιποι...
εγώ και οποιοδήποτε άλλος που θα ήθελε να ξέρει τι βλέπει στις φωτογραφίες μπορεί να νόμιζε οτι είδε 
μια kathrein 742 210 και οχι προιόντα της powerwave, αν και πλέον αυτές είναι μαζί;

----------

picdev (21-11-15)

----------


## leosedf

H algon είναι powerwave. Η kathrein βγάζει μόνη της. Δουλεύονται και οι δυο.

----------


## street

και τωρα ο μικρουλης θα παει να κανει τιποτα περιπετειες εκει περα με τα φιλαρακια του   :Biggrin:  
τυχπν ζημιες που μπορει να προκληθουν ... δεν ξερω ποιος θα πληρωσει  :Tongue2:  :Biggrin:

----------


## leosedf

Ας κάνει ότι θέλει, δικό του πρόβλημα.

----------


## finos

> Παλιό pansite της vodafone είναι, μάλιστα αρκετά παλιό που δεν μπαίνουν clamps (μπαίνουν αλλά ο ιστός είναι δικαιολογία για να μην μπουν) στον ιστό.
> 
> Τι θέλεις να μάθεις? Οι κεραίες είναι τρίμπαντες της powerwave μάλλον 7785. Ξέρω οτιδήποτε έχει πάνω. Είναι παλιότερη και δεν έχει 4G πάνω (μάλλον θα γίνει σύντομα).
> 
> Πρέπει να έχω έρθει σε αυτήν.



 Τι θέλω να μάθω : τά παντα 
Σε αυτό το πρασινο κουβούκλιο αχνοφαινετε το σήμα του γερμανου 
Δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι περιφραγμένες ;
Κ.ντινο ήρθατε Ελασσώνα ;; :Tongue2:

----------


## leosedf

Ποιο σήμα του Γερμανού? Vodafone είναι.
Κάτι συγκεκριμένο δεν έχεις να ρωτήσεις?

----------


## leosedf

Και βασικά, άντε πες έμαθες, τι θα καταλάβεις?

----------


## finos

Ρωταω απο ενδιαφέρον

----------


## leosedf

Το πιάτο που βλέπεις συνδέει την κεραία με άλλους σταθμούς μακρυά, πίσω του έχει δυο ODU (out door unit) της nokia siemens (παλιότερα από τα καινούρια) Η μια δουλεύει η άλλη είναι stand by και είναι ενωμένες με hybrid coupler. Μέσα υπάρχει το αντίστοιχο μηχάνημα που συνδέεται σε αυτές και βγάζει μισθωμένες γραμμές κλπ. Ε1 κανάλια 2mbps το καθένα, σε αυτές περίπου 4-5 θα είναι. Μια γραμμή πάει στην ericsson καμπίνα (900MHz φαίνεται) που βγάζει το gsm (δε θυμάμαι αν είναι 2206 η 2216 καμπίνα) και μέσω των μαύρων καλωδίων το πάει στην κεραία.
Το 3G είναι μια φέτα μηχάνημα της huawei (DBS3900) σε rack και μέσω οπτικών ινών και καλωδίου που κουβαλάει ρεύμα πάει πάνω στην κεραία απ' ευθείας. Πίσω από τις κεραίες αυτά τα άσπρα κουτιά είναι οι RRU3806 που συνδέονται οι οπτικές, είναι ο πομποδέκτης του 3G και η έξοδος του πάει απ ευθείας στις κεραίες μαζί με καλώδιο AISG που συνδέεται στο άσπρο μηχανηματάκι κάτω από τις κεραίες και είναι remote electrical tilt. Βλέπω κακοτεχνίες στο 3G.
Έτσι δε χρειάζεται να ανεβάσεις χοντρά καλώδια και δεν έχεις και απώλειες στη λήψη.
Αυτό το κουτί που κρέμεται γιατί κάποιος έβγαλε ένα σφιχτήρα είναι ΤΜΑ (Tower mount amplifier) και ενισχύει τη λήψη, χρησιμοποιούταν στις παλιές καμπίνες 3G της NEC-Siemens που έχουν αποξηλωθεί, αυτό έμεινε.

Όλα αυτά θα αλλαχτούν σε SingleRAN της huawei με χαμηλή κατανάλωση και καλύτερη διαχείριση του δικτύου, πιάτο της huawei που παίζει και ethernet, μάλλον και αλλαγή κεραιών σε kathrein με flexiRET η την Κ80010869 κλπ κλπ κλπ. Ψάξε στο google για να βρεις λεπτομέρειες

----------

finos (21-11-15)

----------


## finos

www.youtube.com/watch?v=CogWsa16j5o οπιος ψαχνει βρεισκει ...
leosedf αυτα ειναι οπος τα dislam αλλα για κεραιες;
edit https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2ETvcABDd0

----------


## betacord85

φινο ψηνεσαι να τα φορτωσουμε και να τα πουλησουμε στο παζαρι?αντε και το κοντεινερ για σκραπ...75% εγω 25% εσυ  :Tongue2:  παντως μην κανετε μαιμουδιες γιατι μπορει να σας καρφωσουν και να μπλεξετε ασχημα...ενας συμφορουμιτης πιτσιρικας επερνε παλιες συσκευες απο τους πρασινους καδους ανακυκλωσης και του ειχαν φερει την αστυνομια πολλες φορες...

----------


## finos

Μαιμουδιες δεν κάνουμε ...

----------


## pantelisyzfr1

> ενας συμφορουμιτης πιτσιρικας επερνε παλιες συσκευες απο τους πρασινους καδους ανακυκλωσης και του ειχαν φερει την αστυνομια πολλες φορες...



 :Confused1:  γιατί απαγορεύετε?

----------


## leosedf

> www.youtube.com/watch?v=CogWsa16j5o οπιος ψαχνει βρεισκει ...
> leosedf αυτα ειναι οπος τα dislam αλλα για κεραιες;
> edit https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2ETvcABDd0



Αυτά είναι παπαριές δεν τα έχουμε εδώ.

----------


## finos

> Αυτά είναι παπαριές δεν τα έχουμε εδώ.



Γιατί είναι παπα..ες ;
Κι τι έχουμε εμεις εδώ 
Όπως καταλαβες ενδιαφερομαι στο καραφουλ  :Rolleyes:

----------


## leosedf

Και άντε πες ότι τα έμαθες όλα, τι έχεις την εντύπωση ότι έγινε?
Από αυτά που σου είπα κατάλαβες κάτι?

----------


## finos

> Από αυτά που σου είπα κατάλαβες κάτι?



Για οτι δεν καταλαβαινω  υπάρχει ο γουγλης
Κι θα αυξιθουν οι γνώσεις  οι γνώσεις μου

----------


## lynx

> Και άντε πες ότι τα έμαθες όλα, τι έχεις την εντύπωση ότι έγινε?
> Από αυτά που σου είπα κατάλαβες κάτι?



13 χρονών με φίλους μου προσπαθήσαμε με συγκοινωνίες και με τα πόδια να φτάσουμε
στον υμηττό να δούμε τις κεραίες, ποτέ δεν φτάσαμε! και αν φτάναμε αν δεν υπήρχαν security 
τι θα καταλαβαίναμε που θα τις βλέπαμε??

τελικά εγώ τις είδα μετά απο πολλά χρόνια εδώ...

http://www.abatv.gr/start.html

και είχε ενδιαφέρον.


[EDIT]

Επίσης κάποτε γνώρισα έναν τύπο στην Eurolink BBS που υποστήριζε οτι ρύθμιζε απο απόσταση
τις παραμέτρους εκπομπής του σταθμού NRG TV (που πέρα απο το σήμα του σταθμού νομίζω ποτέ δεν βγήκε στον αέρα)

αυτό και αν είχε ενδιαφέρον για την ηλικία που είχα τότε!  :Smile:

----------


## leosedf

Αν χρειαστεί κάτι ας με ρωτήσει.

----------


## picdev

> 13 χρονών με φίλους μου προσπαθήσαμε με συγκοινωνίες και με τα πόδια να φτάσουμε
> στον υμηττό να δούμε τις κεραίες, ποτέ δεν φτάσαμε! και αν φτάναμε αν δεν υπήρχαν security 
> τι θα καταλαβαίναμε που θα τις βλέπαμε??
> 
> τελικά εγώ τις είδα μετά απο πολλά χρόνια εδώ...
> 
> http://www.abatv.gr/start.html
> 
> και είχε ενδιαφέρον.
> ...



εκεί δουλεύεις?

----------


## lynx

> εκεί δουλεύεις?



πέσμου τι επίπτωση θα έχει αν πώ ναι..  :Cool:

----------


## picdev

καμία επίπτωση , απλά είδα αυτά τα πρακτορικά , κατασκοπεία και έτσι στο site  :Biggrin:

----------


## finos

> Παλιό pansite της vodafone είναι, μάλιστα αρκετά παλιό που δεν μπαίνουν clamps (μπαίνουν αλλά ο ιστός είναι δικαιολογία για να μην μπουν) στον ιστό.
> 
> Τι θέλεις να μάθεις? Οι κεραίες είναι τρίμπαντες της powerwave μάλλον 7785. Ξέρω οτιδήποτε έχει πάνω. Είναι παλιότερη και δεν έχει 4G πάνω (μάλλον θα γίνει σύντομα).
> 
> Πρέπει να έχω έρθει σε αυτήν.



Τι είναι pansite ; :Rolleyes:

----------


## leosedf

To όνομα σε πείραξε?

----------


## lynx

> καμία επίπτωση , απλά είδα αυτά τα πρακτορικά , κατασκοπεία και έτσι στο site



αυτός απότι βλέπεις ειχε φτιάξει στη μισή Ελλάδα κεραίες, κλπ και οχι δεν δουλεύω μαζί του.

----------


## vasilllis

Οι security δεν εχουν καμια δουλεια αν επισκεφτείς απλα τον χωρο που ειναι οι κεραιες.
Ο Υμηττός τρώγεται παντως.αυτγ που δεν τρωγεται ειναι η παρνηθα.αλλος θεος κυριολεκτικα.αλλος καιρος εκεί πανω.

----------


## finos

> To όνομα σε πείραξε?



Όχι απλως τι είναι θέλω να μάθω (τι θέλει να πει ο ποιητής  με τον ορο pansite )
Τι είναι ; είναι μάρκα ; είναι τόπος αναμεταδότη ορολογία ;

----------


## leosedf

Τίποτα ονομασία είναι.
Πάμε παρακάτω.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Στη Μελούνα είναι αυτό?





> αυτός απότι βλέπεις ειχε φτιάξει στη μισή Ελλάδα κεραίες, κλπ και οχι δεν δουλεύω μαζί του.



O Λάρι Σκοτ έχει φτιάξει την μισή Ελλάδα?

----------


## finos

> Στη Μελούνα είναι αυτό?



στο ακριβως απεναντι βουνο δεν εχω "κατακτισει" ακομα της μελουνας :Rolleyes:  :Lol:

----------


## betacord85

φινο βλεπω(avatar) εχεις αδυναμια στα μεγαλα boobs και στα νταρντανομωρα...σου αρεσουν οι αφρατουλες ε?  :Tongue2:  μια που σραεσουν οι τηλεποικηνωνεις γιατι δεν πας σε μια σχολη να μαθεις?

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> μια που σραεσουν οι τηλεποικηνωνεις γιατι δεν πας σε μια σχολη να μαθεις?



Μαθαίνει μπάσκετ να τον πάρουν σε κανένα αμερικάνικο κολέγιο και από εκεί ή στο ΝΒΑ, ή στο ΜΙΤ, ότι κάτσει!  :Tongue2:

----------


## finos

> φινο βλεπω(avatar) εχεις αδυναμια στα μεγαλα boobs και στα νταρντανομωρα...σου αρεσουν οι αφρατουλες ε?  μια που σραεσουν οι τηλεποικηνωνεις γιατι δεν πας σε μια σχολη να μαθεις?



ωραν θα ερθει η ωρα να σπουδασω μαλων θα παω πληροφορικης και τηλεπικοινωνιων

----------


## savnik

> Μαθαίνει μπάσκετ να τον πάρουν σε κανένα αμερικάνικο κολέγιο και από εκεί ή στο ΝΒΑ, ή στο ΜΙΤ, ότι κάτσει!



Δώσε χαιρετίσματα στον συμμαθητή μου τον Λιαρέλλη αν τον δεις.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Δώσε χαιρετίσματα στον συμμαθητή μου τον Λιαρέλλη αν τον δεις.



Ευχαρίστως! Αν και δεν τον βλέπω συχνά γιατί δεν περνάει από εμάς, αλλά είναι γαμώ τα παιδιά  :Wink:

----------

